# International Cricket 2016-17



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2016-17


----------



## shane22088

IPL 2016 on Watchespn http://www.iplt20.com/news/2015/announcements/5644/espn-awarded-ipl-media-rights-for-us


----------



## BouncerYorker

Who plans to show Asia Cup T20 matches (Feb. 2016) in the USA?


----------



## negma

IPL in US through ESPN cricket pass for $29.99 (at least better price than last year)

Link

Also, DISH PPV HD for $29.99


----------



## ak15

negma said:


> IPL in US through ESPN cricket pass for $29.99 (at least better price than last year)
> 
> Link
> 
> Also, DISH PPV HD for $29.99


Thanks. I wasn't sure about Dish PPV.


----------



## satexplorer

negma said:


> IPL in US through ESPN cricket pass for $29.99 (at least better price than last year)
> 
> Link
> 
> Also, DISH PPV HD for $29.99


The IPL ceremony will be on ESPN3 April 8 at 10am ET. ESPN2 will carry the repeat of Saturday morning game this Sunday only at 6am ET.


----------



## satexplorer

If you are wondering if Willow Cricket has the rights to Cricket Australia guess again!

http://www.cricketaustralia.com.au/media/media-releases/cricket-australia-tenders-for-media-rights-in-us-canada-caribbean/2016-05-04

According to and credit to Sydney Morning Herald writer Chris Barrett

*Cricket Australia's bold ambition for the game to expand into the North American market will take another step when it soon begins negotiations for a new US broadcast deal*. CA will no doubt be armed with the extraordinary footage of more than 80,000 spectators at the MCG on January 2.

CA's alignment with American cable sports channel Willow is the third most lucrative of the organisation's overseas broadcast rights deals behind their rich contracts with Star Sports in India and Britain's BT Sport, which it signed a five-year deal with last August.

*However, with the Willow contract soon to expire*, CA is keen to explore how much more exposure it can secure for its products in a region it believes has untold potential for the game to grow in.

*It is believed an ideal scenario would be for CA's content - which includes all home internationals and the Big Bash League - to be screened on a more widely available satellite provider such as global sports giant ESPN. That would make its matches more accessible for viewers across the United States and Canada who do not subscribe to Willow, which is not in cable sports packages but instead is offered in south Asian packages.*

Negotiations are expected to begin when senior CA executives Ben Amarfio and Mike McKenna are in the United States next month to take in the Super Bowl at Levi's Stadium, home of the San Francisco 49ers. Amarfio, a former general manager of radio network Southern Cross Austereo in Melbourne who also formerly worked for the NBA, is a key driver of the push to expand into North America.
The CA marketing chief is due to make a presentation on plans he has drafted to the next meeting of International Cricket Council executives in Dubai in February. Also closely involved in the project is the ICC's head of global development, Tim Anderson, who last month announced ambitions for a World Twenty20 title to be staged in the United States in the next ICC broadcast rights cycle, which will begin when the governing body's eight-year contract with India's Star Sports runs out in 2023.

In seeking out a partner for the new US deal CA could hardly have a more attractive selling point than the bumper 80,883 crowd that was at the MCG for the BBL Melbourne derby between the Stars and Renegades on Saturday.
It is the kind of spectacle CA officials are desperate for the casual sports viewer in North America to see, rather than simply those who are already nailed-on cricket fans.

*Willow, which also has rights deals with other boards including India, South Africa, New Zealand, the West Indies and Sri Lanka, is aimed at the vast subcontinental diaspora in the United States and Canada. Similarly, the crowds that flocked to Shane Warne and Sachin Tendulkar's All Stars exhibition matches staged in New York, Houston and Los Angeles in November mostly included spectators of Indian descent.*

*The All Stars games featured some of the game's greatest players of the past 25 years and were televised on ESPN.*


----------



## shane22088

who is showing the cpl in the us?


----------



## satexplorer

shane22088 said:


> who is showing the cpl in the us?


It's posted on post #1 edited a bunch of times. ONE World Sports has the rights for 3 years. Eversport TV has Internet rights for a fee.


----------



## Hackettt

satexplorer said:


> *It is believed an ideal scenario would be for CA's content - which includes all home internationals and the Big Bash League - to be screened on a more widely available satellite provider such as global sports giant ESPN. *
> 
> *Willow, which also has rights deals with other boards including...New Zealand*


Doesn't ESPN share rights with Willow on New Zealand home matches (at least on the Internet)? I know I stream the Black Caps's matches on ESPN3 and the Watch ESPN app.

I just hope this doesn't mean ESPN will choose which matches to show on ESPN3 when Australia and New Zealand are playing simultaneously. The broadcaster chooses not to show some County Cricket matches when the English team plays the same day.


----------



## Hackettt

satexplorer said:


> It's posted on post #1 edited a bunch of times. ONE World Sports has the rights for 3 years. Eversport TV has Internet rights for a fee.


SlingTV's International sport package costs the same ($10) as Eversport TV's CPL 2016 package. Of course, Sling is a monthly fee, but it gives a viewer ONE World Sport and Willow TV. The iOS and Android apps have improved lately, even though the interface is still hideous. The Roku app is nice, if a viewer has that device.


----------



## bharath_das

I subscribed international sports package in sling and using Roku. Not bad. You get Willow, one world & Bein sports. You can watch Spanish, Italian and French league soccer in Bein sports. I think it is vey good deal for $10. They have 14 days on-demand too.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING: BBL to be shown on NBCSN as Cricket Australia signs new broadcast partnerships in the United States and Canada.

Cricket Australia has signed new television broadcast deals for the United States and Canada, including a breakthrough one-year deal with the NBC Sports Network to show 10 KFC Big Bash League matches.
NBCSN will broadcast a weekly BBL match of the round live and on reply, while all BBL|06 finals will be aired on delay.

With NBCSN part of most basic cable packages in the United States, it means the BBL will be available in almost 85 million United States households.

The 10 matches will also be simultaneously available on NBCSports.com and on the NBC Sports app.
Cricket Australia Executive General Manager of Media, Communications & Marketing Ben Amarfio said it was a "watershed moment" for Australian cricket in the United States.

"It is the first time Australian cricket will be available to such a broad mainstream audience and we think that not only will the 10 million plus sub-continent, Caribbean, United Kingdom, South Africa and Australasia diaspora throughout the United States be excited about cricket being so easily accessible, but Americans in general will also embrace the Big Bash League.

"The growth of cricket, including the Big Bash League in recent years, has been phenomenal. We’re very excited to extend the reach of the Big Bash League into the United States and Canada markets and look forward to connecting with fans whether it be via broadcast, online or on via mobile devices."
In the United States, Cricket Australia has also renewed all rights with its longstanding partner Willow for the next five years starting this season, including men’s Tests, ODIs and T20s, women’s international matches and both the BBL and the Women’s Big Bash League.

Cricket fans in the Untied States who are subscribers of Willow will also be able to live stream matches through cricket.com.au.

In Canada, Cricket Australia has forged a deal with new partner Asian Television Network (ATN) for the next five years, as exclusive rights holder of all men’s and women’s international matches, plus the BBL and WBBL. Cricket fans in Canada who are subscribers of ATN will also be able to live stream content at cricket.com.au.
"We’re really thrilled to renew our long standing partnership with Willow and also welcome ATN and NBC Sports Network into the Australian Cricket family,” Amarfio said.

"The United States and Canada markets are crucial to the growth of the game globally and the appetite and competition to acquire Cricket Australia’s media rights we saw in the United States is testament to the growing appeal and outstanding quality of cricket that these markets have experienced.
"We are fortunate to be partnering with such prominent companies who clearly value the quality of Australian cricket content.

"Our current and new broadcast partners are renowned for delivering world class sports broadcasting and we look forward to them taking the game to more people in innovative ways. This is very important for us in our efforts to grow the game and was a major consideration in these latest rights deals.
"We’re particularly pleased that all of our women's international and WBBL content will also receive exposure on a global scale through all of the recent renewals we have done in the United Kingdom, South Africa, Sub-Saharan Africa (excluding Northern Africa and South Africa), Caribbean, United States and Canada."

NBC Sports and NBCSN President of Programming Jon Miller said he was thrilled to partner with Cricket Australia to bring cricket to fans in the United States.

"The Big Bash League enhances our expansive collection of best-in-class international sports properties."
Willow Chief Executive Vijay Srinivasan said he was delighted to extend the long-standing relationship with CA.

"Australian cricket is consistently among the finest in the world and has been a mainstay of Willow over the years.

"We believe there is still enormous headroom for the United States cricket audience to grow both on television and digital and we are excited that Australian cricket will be part of our programming through our next five years of growth."

source: Cricket Australia


----------



## negma

What happened to Aus-SL 2nd test coverage on Willow. Dish was not showing live game at all yesterday...


----------



## ak15

As per their schedule (Dish), there is no coverage of this test. Disappointing.


----------



## bharath_das

Willow added one more HD channel called Willow Xtra. It is live on sling tv. Aus vs Sri on Xtra channel. Now Willow have two live HD channels to manage over lapping games.



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## bharath_das

Dish also have Willow Xtra

Channel number in dish network:

Willow HD - 712
Willow Xtra -722


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## satexplorer

bharath_das said:


> Dish also have Willow Xtra
> 
> Channel number in dish network:
> 
> Willow HD - 712
> Willow Xtra -722
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Willow has no Willow Plus channel. Willow been sleeping on this too long. Don't they know there is no Cricket Ticket?


----------



## satexplorer

Sports Television in India could see Sony Pictures to buy TEN Sports?


----------



## satexplorer

Pakistan & West Indies tour of UAE updated check post #1. Wondering about tickets available at IND-WI tour of USA. The tickets to Central Broward Stadium in Ft. Lauderdale, FL has listed.


Kids ages 4 & under are free
$250 - VIP Admission
(includes shade, food and drinks)

[*]$175 - Party Stand - SOLD OUT

(a shaded tent where you can purchase drinks and food)

[*]$150 - East Grandstand
[*]$150 - West Grandstand
[*]$100 - Mound/Bleachers
[*]$75 - Grounds Pass -

(standing room only or sitting on grass. No outside chairs allowed)

Gates open at 8:00 am. Match begins at 10:00 am


----------



## billu

Does anyone know if India vs West Indies T20s on the weekend are being telecast on TV in US? I know Willow showed the test matches but they dont have the T20s listed in the schedule, thanks


----------



## bharath_das

billu said:


> Does anyone know if India vs West Indies T20s on the weekend are being telecast on TV in US? I know Willow showed the test matches but they dont have the T20s listed in the schedule, thanks


It seems Yupp tv. Check their website. Not a good news!!

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## BouncerYorker

I get Willow TV via Dish Network. I am able to see Willow (Channel 712) without any issues.

When I switch to Willow XTRA (Channel 722), all I see is a black screen with no sound.

Did anyone have this problem? How was it resolved?


----------



## Hackettt

For English supporters, the news is bad. OneWorld Sports is no longer on Dish Network or Sling TV. OWS not only showed England home tests, but also showed the highlights and The Verdict from SkyTV.

You can read more on the bad news here:
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/currency/one-world-sports-jumps-dish/159190

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackettt

And the bad news ends (kind of). One World Sport is now available on DirecTV on channel 623. I don't know if the appearance on DT and the disappearance of OWS on Dish have anything to do with each other. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bharath_das

Even though I like One World feed you can also watch all England home games in ESPN3 except highlights and The Verdict from SkyTV feed.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Hackettt

bharath_das said:


> Even though I like One World feed you can also watch all England home games in ESPN3 except highlights and The Verdict from SkyTV feed.


That's correct. ESPN3 (WatchESPN) shows some County Cricket, too.

However, OWS offered the Caribbean Premier League this year, as well. I just wish this change would have been made sooner. All that is left in England's home season is Wednesday's T20 with Pakistan.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## satexplorer

BREAKING: DirecTV is dropping Willow Cricket. If you have Willow Cricket online subscription they have you in a box. You can't cancel the online service. It's bad enough.


----------



## Hackettt

satexplorer said:


> BREAKING: DirecTV is dropping Willow Cricket. If you have Willow Cricket online subscription they have you in a box. You can't cancel the online service. It's bad enough.


Has there been any update on this matter? I had Willow through Sling, but recently dropped that and returned to Willow exclusively online.

I am concerned about your comment:



satexplorer said:


> You can't cancel the online service. It's bad enough.


I have cancelled Willow TV (online-only) twice before without any issue. Has something changed that I am unaware of? How can a company not allow a customer to cancel?

Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fireponcoal

Hackettt said:


> For English supporters, the news is bad. OneWorld Sports is no longer on Dish Network or Sling TV. OWS not only showed England home tests, but also showed the highlights and The Verdict from SkyTV.
> 
> You can read more on the bad news here:
> One World Sports Jumps Off Dish | Broadcasting & Cable
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Aren't England games also carried on ESPN 3?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hackettt

fireponcoal said:


> Aren't England games also carried on ESPN 3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, but ESPN3 does not carry any of the pre-match build up nor does it show any of the lunch or tea interval commentary.

Most problematic is often ESPN3 shows one or two commercials between overs, which often causes them to miss the first delivery of the next over.

Lastly, OWS broadcasted the day's highlights (usually at 10 p.m. EST) and the Verdict from Sky Sports.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fireponcoal

Ah, totally understandable. Those commercials between overs is very annoying. Looks like you might need to look into an alternative streaming service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## satexplorer

Schedule updated see post #1.


----------

